# Big mistake!



## BigO724 (Jul 4, 2005)

Well i just got a new 10g tank and i put 3 orandas and a pleco in. So my mistakes were did not let the tank cycle for 24hrs. I overfed on the first day. 
I did not get a biological filter started and i left the light on when i left for a day. I know these were dumb mistakes but the tank is so foggy and i put a water clear tablet in about 3 hrs ago but i need 2 know what else i need 2 do 2 keep the fish alive and well, and also the aquarium nice and clean.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Unfortunately, its not possible under those conditions. Goldies do not fit in a 10 gallon tank. Neither does a common pleco. You picked 2 of the messiest, dirtiest fish available. Your best bet if you want to keep the fish alive is to either take them back to the petstore or purchase a much, much larger tank (somewhere around 75-125 gallons).


----------



## BigO724 (Jul 4, 2005)

yea that's what i figured but also these fish are very young because they have not even begun to develop their "brain" or whatever it's called i had plans of getting a larger tank later after they grew more. and the pleco is probably only an inch and a half maybe 2.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

The growth on they get on there heads is called a Wen. How big are your Oranda's? Do a search for doing a cycle with fish and hopefully it will give you some tips on how to possibly keep your fish alive. Maybe you could take back a couple of your fish and just keep one or two for the cycle. You should really have 10g at the least for each Oranda as they can grow to 8 inches or more and produce a lot of waste.


----------



## BigO724 (Jul 4, 2005)

they are maybe 2 inches and the pleco is about the same so as you see i thought i could get away with it . But i was goin to get a bigger tank as they grew so it would not be crowded. But like i said they are extremely young so can i get away at least for a month or 2 with the current tank?


----------



## BigO724 (Jul 4, 2005)

they are maybe 2 inches and the pleco is about the same so as you see i thought i could get away with it . But i was goin to get a bigger tank as they grew so it would not be crowded. But like i said they are extremely young so can i get away at least for a month or 2 with the current tank?


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

They should be ok as long as you keep up with your water changes don't overfeed and get a bigger tank within the next few months. I would recomend getting at least a 40 Gallon tank for them when you upgrade.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hay now we dont allow all the double talk in here.  JK

Actually the clouding is somewhat normal in a new tank. I would not worry about that. What you need is a set of test kits for Ammonia. Nitrate, and Nitrite. 
The light being left on for one night was not a problem either just make sure it doesnt happen all the time or you will have problems with green algae.

The waiting for 24hours does not help in cycling but it does allow any chlorine evaporate out of the water you put in. Cycling is the way a tank converts waste to ammonia, then nitrite, and finally nitrate. The actually cycle process can tank about a month to finish. Frequent partial water changes are necessary through this process to try and keep the fish healthy. Look up nitrogen cycle or new tank syndrome up on the net and read up on it. You will learn alot and it is the basics of all fishkeeping. 

This hobby is a mix of fun pets, patience, and science among many other things. Stick around and please ask any questions you think of. We are here to help.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

No mixing plecos and goldfish. Just goldfish with goldfish.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

until u can upgrade KEEP THE TANK CLEAN i neglected my 10 gallon goldfish tank (planning on getting a pond to put the fish in) and the water turned green(it wasn't even in the sun light)


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Niki2105 said:


> They should be ok as long as you keep up with your water changes don't overfeed and get a bigger tank within the next few months. I would recomend getting at least a 40 Gallon tank for them when you upgrade.


This should work for awhile...but if you can afford a bigger tank, just get the larger one straight off. It's really expensive to keep switching up as compared to buying a big one and spending all of your money on that one tank. If you can't afford a 75 gal, just do what you can, but if you can afford it in a couple of months, that sounds like the way to go.


----------

